
Microsoft combines Windows and Surface, making it tougher on PC makers - fortran77
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3519552/report-microsoft-combines-windows-and-surface-businesses.html
======
iforgotpassword
This recalls memories of the Nokia takeover. It got other vendors salty since
basically Nokia could sell Windows phone for free, while others had to pay
licensing fees. Granted, Windows phone was a newcomer facing an uphill battle
against IOS and Android, while the PC market is well established and many
businesses simply depend on Windows, but I wonder if this will still make for
another little dent.

> Does Microsoft’s reorg pose a dire threat to the greater PC industry? Of
> course not. But it might have a demoralizing effect on PC makers, some of
> which have to feel that Microsoft’s moves make it tougher for everyone to
> compete.

